
My 10 days of silence with Vipassana - imartin2k
http://kathleenfritzsche.com/10-days-silence-vipassana/
======
gradschool
I'm a big fan of Vipassana meditation, having attended a ten day retreat some
years ago partly because of post on HN describing it as a defrag for your
mind. The claim by the author that it purports to be the "one true path" is
perplexing, but sounds like it may have been her interpretation of the
instructions to participants not to combine it with other techniques or
practices for the duration of their stay as an experiment. I was impressed on
the contrary by the invitation to take what one likes about it and leave the
rest.

